# VERY low hanging testicles



## lauren8165 (May 31, 2017)

**I am new to the rabbit world, so I apologize if this not appropriate to post on a public forum** 

I took in a rabbit someone found in our neighborhood that no one has claimed. We have fallen in love with him and he is here to stay. He is scheduled to be neutered in the next few weeks, but after doing some research, I am a little concerned about his testicles, because they don't seem to look anything like the other male rabbits. So my question is..is this normal or something the be concerned about and let the vet know?? I took a few pics and will attach. 

View attachment 1496263308134.jpg


View attachment 1496263327532.jpg


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 31, 2017)

Talk to your vet.


----------



## RavenousDragon (May 31, 2017)

Yeah, that is definitely not normal. Keep us updated on how he's doing!


----------



## lauren8165 (May 31, 2017)

I didn't think so. I'm glad I know now. I am going to see if I can get him to the vet sooner.


----------



## RavenousDragon (May 31, 2017)

How easy is he to handle? One thing I'd be worried about is his ability to urinate without urinating on his scrotum. In rabbits, the testes are anterior to the penis and thus he may be urinating on his scrotum. If he's easy to handle, I'd give a quick check to see if it's red or inflamed. He definitely still needs a vet either way, but it becomes more urgent with urine scalding.


----------



## lauren8165 (May 31, 2017)

He is VERY good with handling. He is so affectionate to me and warmed up to me pretty quick. He is constantly grooming me. I will try to check and make sure there's no infection going on.


----------



## majorv (Jun 1, 2017)

In hot weather you will see them hang lower. If he's inside I wouldn't think that's as much of an issue


----------



## lauren8165 (Jun 1, 2017)

He stays inside. I only take him out to exercise and play. He doesn't like to be outside really.


----------



## Happi Bun (Jun 1, 2017)

That is definitely not normal looking. Good thing you will be getting him neutered! Just in case it's something that might be more prone to testicular cancer. Getting an appointment sooner couldn't hurt.

I actually found some really great info about the condition your rabbit has! Take a look:

http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/Uro_gen_diseases/Skin/Testic_pendants_en.pdf

Please keep us updated :wave:


----------



## lauren8165 (Jun 1, 2017)

That's the article that I read too! It had some lingo that I had trouble understanding as a newbie to the rabbit world, but what I took away from it is that it's definitely not normal and I worry about the testicular cancer as well. I'm not too sure, but I think he is young. My guess is 6 months ish, but I am also worried that with time he could develop some sores on them as they drag. He doesn't have any yet, but he does get his poop stuck on/in between them and I make sure he stays clean. Luckily he will be getting neutered asap.


----------



## lauren8165 (Jun 1, 2017)

I just checked him again after posting that last message, because one of the replies on this threat mentioned checking him to make sure no pee is getting blocked and causing infection. I don't see any redness, but I think there are more issues than just the testicles. I really don't know what everything is supposed to look like, but I have a feeling there is something not right about the whole area. It's kind of all over the place, for a lack of a better description. There are a few hard lumps around his penis and I really hope it's not cancer. I've only had him a little over 2 weeks, but I have bonded with him very fast and would be devestated if it was. If anyone on this forum has had experience with what I'm dealing with, any info would be appreciated.


----------



## RavenousDragon (Jun 1, 2017)

Are the lumps brown and smelly (or orange)? It could be a scent gland thing. I would definitely have the vet do a good check when you take him in. Rabbit genitals look kind of odd in general (the penis is actually a very tiny little part that pops out when 'expressed' for lack of a better word). Keep us updated on him- he's very cute from your pictures!


----------



## lauren8165 (Jun 1, 2017)

I don't think they are brown or orange. They look like the rest of his hair, but lumpy. I will check out again. I didn't get to look very well, because I didn't want to scare him. And I agree, he is super cute and VERY affectionate. He loves to be loved on and kisses me all day long. We love him a lot.


----------



## stevesmum (Jun 2, 2017)

Good luck at the vet, really hope they can fix him up ... :imsick:


----------



## lauren8165 (Jun 2, 2017)

Thank you.


----------



## neatherlanddwarf (Jun 3, 2017)

Definitely not normal from my understanding
His testicles should be dropped but not hanging to the floor

Talk to your vet


----------



## lauren8165 (Jun 3, 2017)

Will do. Thank you.


----------



## Miranda (Mar 15, 2018)

Hello, I am having the same problem with our rabbit. Did you ever get any answers from the vet??
Thank you!


----------

